# a considerate exibitor will...



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dress tastefully(not like a hoochie)
Listen to judges comments
Shake judges hand (unless asked not to)
Arive ringside on time without name having to be called
Be curtious to showers and workers
Cheer on fellow showers 
Dont give a cold sholder when a fellow shower is asking for help.
Give fellow showers advice if you notice something
Maintain pens and surroundings
Keep muzzle on market goats if penned with one thats not yours
Make shure animals are safe in pens
Make shure animals are comfortable in pens
Keep pens at home clean
An exibitor will train their animal
An exibitor will not higher someone to take care of thier animal
An exibitor will decide what to feed and supplement (for us highschoolers) 
An exibitor will not expect parents to pay for everything
Help with fundraising if asked
Not get greedy with auction money (for market showers)

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Can add to this?? I have a couple that are my pet peeves


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Can add to this?? I have a couple that are my pet peeves


Yes ofcourse!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yay! Thanks!

Follow all rules put in place by the show committee no matter how ridiculous they seem
Never use a banned substance
Never speak a negative thing about other exhibitors even if you really want too
Face defeat with grace and failure with humility


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Those are all great guys!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone els have anything els to add?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not turn their nose up at newer showers ... watch out, they may surpass you someday


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

And those are great dani

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love that one Threehavens! I had so many over look me my first year.... low and behold I came back the following year competitive and I know several people like that. All it takes is dedication and a willingness to learn


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I dont pay attention to how people look ay me...
Their lookig at me... Thats all i care!! Haha XD

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## EarthStoneHollowFarm (Mar 8, 2013)

OMG, I've have seen or experienced most of those things in the ring! The first show I ever attended was 11 years ago - I was 12. I wasn't at the time going to even get into showing, but my neighbor told me to go to the local show, my sister and I would win, hands down.. Well she helped us get the girls ready, showed us what to do, told us how to dress (White dress shirt, black pants and black boots). Well, everyone else in our class had goats going in every direction, our two does walked gracefully around the arena... Later, my grandmother told me that there were people in the audience that were mad we were there showing, they thought my sister and I "professionals" and had no business at the county fair!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

EarthStoneHollowFarm said:


> OMG, I've have seen or experienced most of those things in the ring! The first show I ever attended was 11 years ago - I was 12. I wasn't at the time going to even get into showing, but my neighbor told me to go to the local show, my sister and I would win, hands down.. Well she helped us get the girls ready, showed us what to do, told us how to dress (White dress shirt, black pants and black boots). Well, everyone else in our class had goats going in every direction, our two does walked gracefully around the arena... Later, my grandmother told me that there were people in the audience that were mad we were there showing, they thought my sister and I "professionals" and had no business at the county fair!


People love to talk! After last year I've just decided that anytime there in competition someone will talk. No matter what you do or who you are someone, somewhere will judge you, talk and likely lie about you. Your the only who knows what is done with your goats and that's what matters.


----------



## Ober-Achievers (Sep 28, 2012)

*A considerate exhibitor will:*

Help other exhibitors show group classes and multiple entries.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I love this thread!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

Always lend help to the new people even if they only have one goat becuase I know from personnal expericance its the worst thing and Dont Shove other peoples goats and ram into them


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a suggestion from a person that likes to watch the goat shows! (I've shown all sorts of critters and have no desire to show anymore!)
Wear appropriate clothing for your body size. If you are a large person, showing a small goat, make sure your shirt covers your back and rear end!
No one want to see a broad expanse of skin showing when you bend over to position your goat! 
There is nothing wrong with being any size- just dress appropriately.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Here is a suggestion from a person that likes to watch the goat shows! (I've shown all sorts of critters and have no desire to show anymore!)
> Wear appropriate clothing for your body size. If you are a large person, showing a small goat, make sure your shirt covers your back and rear end!
> No one want to see a broad expanse of skin showing when you bend over to position your goat!
> There is nothing wrong with being any size- just dress appropriately.


I so agree! So many people don't dress appropriately and it bugs me. I'm not small by any means of the word and sometimes to cover my back side when bending over I have to get a larger size shirt. Its not a great feeling but it looks much better in pictures and saves everyone else's show watching experience.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

A considerate exhibitor will...

NOT steal half the items donated to the silent auction fundraiser in the middle of the night. This seriously happened at the show I just went to. So disappointing and left the association hosting the show out a lot of money.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> Here is a suggestion from a person that likes to watch the goat shows! (I've shown all sorts of critters and have no desire to show anymore!)
> Wear appropriate clothing for your body size. If you are a large person, showing a small goat, make sure your shirt covers your back and rear end!
> No one want to see a broad expanse of skin showing when you bend over to position your goat!
> There is nothing wrong with being any size- just dress appropriately.


Thats not just for showing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Keeps pens clean
Be kind and answer all questions asked
Take care of others animals when they are sick an cannot make it (only when asked) 
Be kind to new exhibitors
Do not act high and superior to young or younger/inexperienced exhibitors
Give helpful tips to first time exhibitors

And these have actually happened to.me/my does
a KIND and CONSIDERATE exhibitor will NOT steal my kids from my does at fair
Will NOT pepper spray the rear end of my does
Will NOT run a clipper over their coat.
Will NOT feed my does
Will NOT steal my equipment
Will NOT male rude remarks, or any other ill will.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Will not feed pigs needles!!!

Just because the pigs better means you lose fair and square!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------

